
J.K. Rowling wrote first 2 Potters by hand, typed them on a 10 yr old typewriter - tosh
https://twitter.com/jk_rowling/status/768040812924002304
======
MikeDaniel
Did she reveal that the typewriter actually identified as a satsuma?

